# good boots/shoes for sneaking



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've worn the same Army issue desert boots for every hunting season and I'm looking to get something a lil quieter. something comfortable and easy to sneak in. the boots I wear now get pretty uncomfortable around mile 5 or 6. anyone know of any brands of footwear well suited for hunts from sept-nov in steep country?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

for warmer weather I use the Salomon GTX Pro Mid...it's basically a mid-height gore-tex trail running shoe...I can hike 10 miles and the only thing on me not hurting is my feet...HIGHLY RECOMMEND them!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks stable, I'll take a look at them. they pretty easy to sneak in? can you kinda feel the ground and stuff through them. my army boots were like wearing bricks.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yes they are super light and comfortable...and that's even after wearing them for a couple years. I really don't know how they are so comfortable and light. Even walking on really rocky terrain they are comfortable. I used to hunt the Wasatch Front a TON and they were perfect until the snow set in and then I would go with my insulated danner boots.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

also if you live close to Ogden you can go to the headquarters for Salomon and sometimes they have big sales where they are trying to get something for their "sales" shoes that their sales people take with them around the country. I got mine from backcountry.com for like $140 and even then they have been worth every cent, but it never hurts to try and find stuff for cheaper.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks stablebuck, I'll look into em. gonna put a few bucks away for a while n hopefully get a new pair soon enough to break em in before hunting season


----------

